# Men's fragrances



## Lexi's Love Bars (May 12, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm new to soap making and starting off with mp. I want to make a men's bar but I'm not sure what eo or fragrances to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## psfred (May 12, 2018)

Scent is sort of an overwhelming subject when you start soaping, for sure.

Are you making this for a specific person or persons?  If so, find out what they like in commercial soaps and aftershaves, etc. and try a few "duplicate" scents.

Or you can get some samplers of scents -- I got the Brambleberry "masculine" sampler set and did a review (still ongoing as I actually use the soap), and there is a big review spreadsheet in the Review section of the form.

Buy small quantities and try low levels of scent first -- a faintly scented soap is much easier to use up than one you find much too strong, or "off" to your nose.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 12, 2018)

I can recommend what works for me. But I make CP.  Natures Garden Cracklin Birch or Perfect Man.  I also like WSP Fifty Shades and Bay Rum.


----------



## Relle (May 12, 2018)

I make CP as well. I like Oakmoss and amber, A shave and haircut and cool water.


----------



## Lexi's Love Bars (May 12, 2018)

psfred said:


> Scent is sort of an overwhelming subject when you start soaping, for sure.
> 
> Are you making this for a specific person or persons?  If so, find out what they like in commercial soaps and aftershaves, etc. and try a few "duplicate" scents.
> 
> ...


I ordered the sampler today! Hope o find one in there! Thank you!



shunt2011 said:


> I can recommend what works for me. But I make CP.  Natures Garden Cracklin Birch or Perfect Man.  I also like WSP Fifty Shades and Bay Rum.


What is WSP?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 13, 2018)

WSP - http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/

I haven't soaped it yet but I really like BB's Turquoise FO -- very sophisticated unisex scent -- all my guys (ages 13- 87) gave the sniff test a thumb's up.

https://www.brambleberry.com/Turquoise-Fragrance-Oil-P6787.aspx


----------



## MKLonestar (May 18, 2018)

So far, I have used Cowboy scent and the guys love it. This is my husband's favorite scent in his stash of soaps.


----------



## cmzaha (May 18, 2018)

A few of my man fo's are: Werewolf, Egyptian Dragon, Deadly Weapon and Cool Water from Natures Garden. Fierce from Soapsupplies.net. My most popular is Dragon's Blood


----------



## psfred (May 18, 2018)

Be careful, soap scents can lead you down a rabbit hole in which you can wander around forever......

Cool water is nice, I like sandalwood, Egyptian Dragon is good, but I'm not fond of Dragon's Blood, smells like a head shop and brings back unpleasant memories from High School.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 19, 2018)

I do a lot of MP.  One of my favorites is the cowboy from lone star candles.  Sometimes I mix it with Beer FO from natures garden.  I also like cognac and Cuban cigars from natures garden.  I also like Kentucky bourbon from Bramble Berry.  Anything bergamot is good for men too.  They are divine in MP.

Many men fragrance to me smell like cologne.  Personally, I dislike those.  So read reviews....


----------



## Cheddarr (May 20, 2018)

Lexi's Love Bars said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to soap making and starting off with mp. I want to make a men's bar but I'm not sure what eo or fragrances to use. Any suggestions?



So far my favs are bay rum from new directions aromatics  and 8th and ocean from nurture.


----------



## MickeyRat (Jun 6, 2018)

In my case, the soap doesn't have to be manly.  Just not too girly.  I've had success with:

40% Allspice fragrance oil
40% Vanilla fragrance oil
20% Violet fragrance oil

All from essentials depot.  Makes a not to girly fragrance that won't scare away women.  The vanilla will make the soap brown a little over time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 6, 2018)

Rose I find quite gentleman like. Lavender and pine works well. Bay rum with tobacco is one of my favourites. Citrus (or lemongrass for longer lasting) scents are also at least unisex.


----------



## lsg (Jun 6, 2018)

Oakmoss and sandalwood and Burmese Woods from Wholesale Supplies Plus are two of my favorites for men.


----------



## psfred (Jun 6, 2018)

Best part about making your own soap is you can put whatever you want into it!

Just remember you will be putting it under your nose when you are shaving your face, too much scent can be annoying.


----------



## Pjclark1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Tea tree works for me.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jun 11, 2018)

This may sound weird but a friend of mine gave me one called Fresh Mowed Grass or something similar.  I tried it and my husband and sons loved it so much I have none left and I can't remember the maker to get more


----------



## smengot0 (Jun 12, 2018)

I think that Fresh Cut Grass from Fragrance Laboratory


----------



## Dahila (Jun 12, 2018)

Sandalwood and amber, Sandalwood Vanilla,  50 Shades of grey


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jun 29, 2018)

I second NG's Perfect Man - women like it too!  I just got a 2 oz. bottle of Cool Water from WSP and it smells very similar to Perfect Man.


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone ever found/tried any Tobacco Vanille (Tom Ford) type FOs? BF just loves the stuff and the real thing is stupid expensive.


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan (Jun 29, 2018)

I made some quick MP soap for a male friend and as most of my current stock of FO's are a bit feminine I used patchouli and gingerbread FO's and he loved them


----------



## David1pro (Jun 30, 2018)

steffamarie said:


> Anyone ever found/tried any Tobacco Vanille (Tom Ford) type FOs? BF just loves the stuff and the real thing is stupid expensive.



I've tried Burboned Tobacco from wholesalesuppliesplus.com. I really like it - _*AFTER*_ at least 6 weeks. It's really strong at first, and it actively off-gasses for the first week, so you'll want a place to stash it until it's done doing that. After some time, though, it's mild, manly, with a "good pipe" sort of smell. 

They say scents can really change over the course of a cure, and this scent proves that without question. 

As a bonus point, people who review scents OOB (out of bottle) are just... dumb... and sadly many reviewers do just that ("I just opened the bottle and it is horrible - threw it away without using. Don't buy!") - ignore those when reading through reviews. Look for reviewers who actually _state_ they have made the soap the way you make yours (MP/Cold Process/Hot Process) and liked or disliked the results after cure.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 30, 2018)

David1pro said:


> I've tried Burboned Tobacco from wholesalesuppliesplus.com. I really like it - _*AFTER*_ at least 6 weeks. It's really strong at first, and it actively off-gasses for the first week, so you'll want a place to stash it until it's done doing that. After some time, though, it's mild, manly, with a "good pipe" sort of smell.
> 
> They say scents can really change over the course of a cure, and this scent proves that without question.
> 
> As a bonus point, people who review scents OOB (out of bottle) are just... dumb... and sadly many reviewers do just that ("I just opened the bottle and it is horrible - threw it away without using. Don't buy!") - ignore those when reading through reviews. Look for reviewers who actually _state_ they have made the soap the way you make yours (MP/Cold Process/Hot Process) and liked or disliked the results after cure.


You are very correct about the OOB reviews. I have several scents that are wonderful after they cure and awful at first.


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 4, 2018)

The first soaps I've made were men's, so my list is a bit long....

So far, the Drakkar type from Aztec has been my favorite (It doesnt smell like Drakkar to be honest, but its a nice clean scent and my husband loves it). 

Basil, Sage, and Mint from American Soap Supplies is pretty nice too. 

Anything with cedarwood I tend to like too. 

Nature's Garden has a lot of unique blends too - I have a few from them that I got that smell amazing out of bottle but I haven't had a chance to use them yet. They are good of you want to find things that arnt all over the place lol

I hope that helps!


----------



## wardbond (Jul 4, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> This may sound weird but a friend of mine gave me one called Fresh Mowed Grass or something similar.  I tried it and my husband and sons loved it so much I have none left and I can't remember the maker to get more



I found it here - >http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php?products_id=1028



steffamarie said:


> Anyone ever found/tried any Tobacco Vanille (Tom Ford) type FOs? BF just loves the stuff and the real thing is stupid expensive.



http://www.saveonscents.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Tobacco+Vanille&x=0&y=0

then on the right side of the page rather than ordering the fragrance oil,  you can choose body spray, shampoo, incense, lamp berge.  whatever you like!


----------

